# Progress Report, Pt 2, the stumble



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hoped to post a finish pic of the stick a week ago Monday.

My progress was 1 step forward, 1/2 step back, 3/4 step sideways, 1/4 step forward. In short, not quite the result I was aiming towards.

I drilled holes for a threaded top, screw bottom attachment. I hoped that the screw into the shaft would hold well enough that at some future time I might add a better shaft. As far as I can tell, I didn't get a good ratio of epoxy to hardener two times in a row. The third time worked, but the hole into the handle evidently was mis-sharpened when digging out the poorly cured epoxy mix. During the curing over night, the grip slipped over sideways.

So I had lots of trimming and smoothing to do, and had to remove already finished areas. Then re-coat, w. 24 hours cures for several of the coats.

Results. Hmmm. A little disappointing. The pic shows a left and right view, a close up, and a front shot showing the not vertical join. Live and learn.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not so bad. I understand your disappointment with the less than vertical joint, but its still a very unique piece and you should use it with pride!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I still like it!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

With the asymmetrical style of the handle, you can't tell. It's beautiful!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. It was my 1st attempt at joining a handle to a shank. Did not expect so much fuss.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Just call it ergonomic 
Looks good, handles can be tricky, each one brings its own challenges. This is why they invented spacers 

I think it looks great!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

How were you holding them together while the epoxy set?

I like painter's tape for that sort of joint. Unlike wood glue, epoxy doesn't need any clamping pressure. Painter's tape is easy to use for irregular pieces and holds well.

It may not be perfect to you but it looks fine to me. I think we're all most critical when it comes to our own work.

Rodney


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rodney said:


> How were you holding them together while the epoxy set?
> 
> I like painter's tape for that sort of joint. Unlike wood glue, epoxy doesn't need any clamping pressure. Painter's tape is easy to use for irregular pieces and holds well.
> 
> ...


According to the package, the epoxy was supposed to set in 1 minute, and be completely hardened in 1 hour. Held is till for a minute, clamped it upright, and when I went to work on it, found that the threaded end of the rod in the handle was not even close to set. Scraped the goop off and out of the hole. Tried again, thinking perhaps the curing was slowed by the depth of the hole. 4 hours later, better, but still not solid, and really hard to clear out. 3rd time, I stirred the mix thoroughly in the hole, and used more than previously. Left it over night standing upright, but found the handle slightly slumped over in the morning. But, the epoxy was rock hard. So the pieces hold together w. no problem while I tried to carve and rasp them smooth.

I suppose tape might have been a good idea. Unfortunately, having mostly finished the handle prior to joining, I didn't want to mess the finish. Ended up having to remove a bit anyway, and try a patch.

I guess the moral of the story is don't get to close to finish w. a handle till its well joined to a shaft.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it cold where you are? I've had epoxy take it's own sweet time to cure in cold weather before.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done gdenby! That is a nice looking cane.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

I think the position of the handle makes it better suited for right handed use. I like it.


----------

